# Taking the first step(s) toward recovery...



## racketgirlx (Feb 8, 2007)

So, I posted this on another topic in the positive thoughts forum, but I am feeling so good about it that I want to post here also:

1. I told both my mom and my sister about my S.A.D., and what's even better, they both were so supportive about it. My sister didn't seem to get it at first, she thought that she was the same way, but after we talked and I explained some things, she understood that it was something different. 

Anyway, after asking them what they think I should do, (because I am always second guessing myself and asking others for their input,) they both said they think I should do whatever I need to in order to help myself and they would both be there to support me. It was such a relief to hear that from them. 

2. I made a huge first step, called and made the appointment with my doctor for a physical, and I will be able to get a referral to a therapist so I can start to take care of myself. 

It was a really good day today, and I am feeling so good, I am even going to go for a walk outside. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

hey congrats man, Im still in the process of telling my mom, hope it works outs out like it did for you.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats! :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Yay! Those are huge accomplishments, I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Good job, those first steps are so important, and hopefully will pave the way for other positive steps in your life. You're moving in the right direction, keep up the good work!


----------



## lboy68001 (Jul 21, 2006)

yay! :boogie 

BTW, Ralph Wiggum is the funniest character on the simpsons! :lol


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

thats what I like to hear...you're not sitting around feeling sorry for your self you're doing something about your situation! good good keep us updated mang wish you all the best of luck


----------

